

WebRTC, disruptive? - gz5
http://nextblitz.com/blog/webrtc-disruptive/

======
gz5
Two parts for HN input:

1\. WebRTC itself

2\. Can we extend Clayton Christensen’s definition of disruption to replace
"consumers" with "developers"?

An innovation that is disruptive allows a whole new population of consumers at
the bottom of a market access to a product or service that was historically
only accessible to consumers with a lot of money or a lot of skill.

An innovation that is disruptive allows a whole new population of _software
developers_ at the bottom of a market access to a product or service that was
historically only accessible to _software developers_ with a lot of money or a
lot of skill.

Should we consider a developer to be a consumer in that the distance and time
from developer to product to consumer has become so short?

